# Hard disk /dev name assignment and RAID



## verbunk (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

System: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz 1023MiB RAM
Intel 82801EB/R 

Subject:
After Raid5 rebuild Geli complains cannot read metadata

Description:
Upon replacing a failed drive in a raid5 array the system starts the rebuilding process. When the rebuild completes I attempted to attach the drive to Geli which complained about missing metadata. One more thing I've noticed is that with the new hard drive installed the order of the drives is not the same, i.e. I have a CF card running the OS (unencrypted) which used to come up as ad2 before and the other drives (data) were ad4~ad20. Now the CF card running the OS is ad14 and the last two HD's have been 'pushed up' to ad22 and ad24. I'm not sure if that is important or not.

I've tried to unplug every SATA data cord except for drive 1 in hopes that it would be detected as drive ad4 and thus I could build up adding them in just in case FreeBSD was detecting them and caching that info. It was not the case, the first drive was detected as ad24 so I'm assumimg it's something to do with how it's connected and the order the drivers are loaded?

Can anyone provide clues on how to get this up and running? :L

The error message returned is...

```
geli: Cannot read metadata from /dev/raid5/storage: Invalid argument.
```

    -J


----------

